# 80cm - Blyxa Hills



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

*Fish* -

_Hyphessobrycon amadae _(Ember tetra)
_Hyphessobrycon matae_ (Rio Meta tetra)
_Otocinclus sp._ (Oto)
_Caradina multindentata_ (Amano shrimp)

*Plants* -

_Blyxa japonica
Glossostigma elatinoides
Lilaeopsis brasiliensis
Pogostemon helferi
Anubias barteri var. nana
Eleocharis acicularis
Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Green'
Rotala sp. 'Green'
Rotala rotundifolia_

















[/quote]


----------



## Jervis (Feb 22, 2008)

It's simply inspirational... everything is so fresh and green!!!


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

It does feel very fresh! I love it! Your fish selection is great too.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Wow, I saw the close up photo's on ASW and wondered what the whole tank looked like.
Very impressive.


----------



## trackhazard (Sep 20, 2006)

Very nice.

I like how the negative space mirrors the rest of the scape almost like a yin-yang. Creates a nice sense of balance. The balance is what really gets to me on this one.

-Charlie


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

I really like it!


----------



## Genin (Jan 28, 2007)

It's people like you that are the reason that I hate my own scapes!!!!!! 

just playing, I am envious. It look wonderful and very healthy.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

I love the flow to the tank, it's very pleasing to the eye and easy to get lost in. Great choice of fish and excellent photos!


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Thanks for the all kind comments!


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

its so lush and beautiful


----------



## jjyo888 (Jan 27, 2007)

whats the size of your tank?


----------



## jciotti (Aug 14, 2007)

Top notch


----------



## stewy098 (Mar 6, 2008)

wow very nice tank what type of camera did you use


----------



## MikeD (Feb 26, 2006)

AWESOME! I love your tank!


----------



## snuffy (Oct 19, 2007)

That's HOT! Love your plants so green and healthy! How long did it take you to get your tank up to this point?


----------



## Mark1 (Feb 5, 2008)

This tank looks great and plants healthy, congratulations, excellent work!
It is the one you´ve already posted teaser shot´s, isn´t it?

Greetz,
Mark.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

George, of all the tanks you have ever done, this is my all time favorite! Nice job. I love the hill.


----------



## hedson_25 (Sep 20, 2005)

green fantastic!


----------



## slowhand35 (Apr 13, 2007)

Beautiful setup


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Looks great, George!


----------



## aquanut (Jun 26, 2007)

love the scape! It looks very nice. I really like how open it is on the left in contrast with the right hand side. beautifully done.


----------



## apistaeasy (Jul 16, 2004)

How did you get your embers so red? I fee mine cyclops, and still they are not nearly as red as yours...I'm jealous.


----------

